# daily grooming



## hugo (Dec 27, 2011)

hello, looking forward to purchasing a puppy in spring and finding lots of useful information on the forum. Having just ordered a green Les Pooches brush may I ask, is the brush to be used for daily brushing followed by combing. thanks.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello there. I have a green les Pooches brush but I'll have to be honest and say you won't really need it when you first have your puppy. Their coat is just gorgeous as a puppy and all you'll need is a simple comb and/or ball pin slicker (mine were from Pets At Home) to get them used to being groomed, rather than because they actually need to be groomed. It won't be until they are a few months old that the Les Pooches will become invaluable and you'll probably end up using it a few times a week, depending on their coat type. You will also then need a dematter to break the matts that appear when the adult coat starts to come in - we use a Mars Coat King which is awesome - plus a simple dematter brush from Pets At Home.

For now though when you first get your puppy, just enjoy your puppy and it's beautiful easy to care for coat, and remember that the more they are used to being touched and brushed as a pup the easier it should be for you when it comes to grooming them as an adolescent/adult.

Have fun!

Harri x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I could do with some advice regarding grooming,too. My Dexter is 6 months old,so up to now we've just been occasionally brushing him with a soft puppy brush but now he has slight tangles behind his ears and is quite scruffy on his face. I don't really know how to go about sorting out the hair on his face so that he can see properly,and so that the hair under his eyes/next to his nose is less scruffy. What shall I do?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Hugo .. great to hear you are getting a cockapoo puppy, every day grooming is more essential when the adult coat comes in, but it is great to get your puppy used to the frequent brushing and handling ... but no worry of matts until later  

Hi Gemma .. Dexter sounds like he has a few little matts behind his ears, a comb or slicker brush will help you to remove these, as a puppy brush may be too soft now, you need to be able to brush the undercoat where the matts start... also at 6 months old you may like to get Dexter a mini trim around the face area .. I have recently trimmed my Picnic's fringe and in between her eyes so we can see her again  .. you can do this yourself of take Dexter to a local groomer.. if doing it yourself for the first time, just take your time and take a little amount off at a time ... hope this helps a little bit xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice. Now I just need some confidence to do it! I trimmed Dexter's fringe but he has a scruffy area under his eyes and across his nose that I'm not sure what I should do with it!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello there. Grooming is a regular part of cockapoo ownership, some dogs more than others, depending on the coat type.

Some good advice has been given above and this link may also provide some useful tips for you: http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/grooming.html

Hope this helps,
Sue


----------



## hugo (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, thats really useful.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi l know what you mean dexters mum, l tried cutting round the eye and nose area, but found it quite hard as buddy just wanted the scissors all the time, lve bought some thinning scissors from pets at home not expensive,and they are rounded so not so dangerous to have so near the face,l just trim round his eyes and face so he can see ok llet him have a look at them first and try and keep him calm sometimes l just have to leave him till hes quieter but they do make a better job


----------

